# My new boy Appa!



## juhason (Nov 27, 2014)

I got a new baby cockatiel ~8 weeks old! 
He's the sweetest, friendliest bird I've ever had, such a beauty too!


----------



## mohum (Sep 5, 2014)

Beautiful markings and so fluffy.


----------



## Amz (Apr 10, 2013)

How cute! Love the name - Avatar is awesome


----------



## juhason (Nov 27, 2014)

mohum said:


> Beautiful markings and so fluffy.


Yes and YES. So soft and fluffy 



Amz said:


> How cute! Love the name - Avatar is awesome


Haha yes, and his first command will be "Appa, yip yip!"


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Cute little guy


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Gorgeous cockatiel and cute name!


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

Beautiful baby ! Love the pictures X x


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

What a cutie! Thanks for sharing their pictures


----------



## tasheanne (Dec 31, 2014)

Omg he's adorable


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

Stunning baby!


----------



## TexTiel (Mar 17, 2013)

Appa has beautiful markings. What a gorgeous bird.


----------



## juhason (Nov 27, 2014)

CharVicki said:


> Gorgeous cockatiel and cute name!





nassrah said:


> Beautiful baby ! Love the pictures X x





vampiric_conure said:


> What a cutie! Thanks for sharing their pictures





tasheanne said:


> Omg he's adorable





TamaMoo said:


> Stunning baby!


Thank you everyone! Hopefully he'll retain some of his markings after he molts.


----------



## juhason (Nov 27, 2014)

TexTiel said:


> Appa has beautiful markings. What a gorgeous bird.


Thank you!


----------



## han93 (Aug 1, 2014)

He's gorgeous!


----------

